# Cast Iron Router Table Extension



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I recently purchased a cast iron router table extension. I bought this from Marsons Equipment in Edmonton and they had it shipped in for me. I decided to get the legs as well as the fence and I am glad I did.

The installation process took about 5 hours to install. I had to drill out some additional holes in order to mount the extension. Truth be know I was a little disappointed with having to drill holes because I figured by purchasing a General product it would only require bolting it on. I was wrong and had to modify my saw.

The table was dead flat and rock solid. I took the existing extension off and added it to the right side. I like the added mass to the saw as if helps reduce vibration and provides a large stable work surface. This now gives me two router tables for routing. I will start making doors for my cabinets I am building to go in on either side of a gas fire place I recently installed. Look for this post to be made soon on the build process.

The other thing I did was add an extension table to the far right side. I will make another post on this as I have documented the steps I took to build the face frame assembly area using Kreg's Trak system with auto adjust clamps.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*cast iron router table*

Hi Dan very nice table do you ship to south Africa.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here are some more photos of the building process


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks nice Dan. I see the legs are designed to fold up. What is the thinking behind that?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I not sure but when I sweep the floor it will help!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

TRN_Diesel said:


> I not sure but when I sweep the floor it will help!


Then it is obviously a very well thought out design feature.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

I am thinking it took a room full of engineers a week to dream it up!

Just kidding all you engineers out there.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I always enjoy your projects, Dan. You do a great job on describing and photographing the process. 
Are the dogs always with you when you're in the shop? I'd love to do that with my guy (he's kind of 'needy') but I just haven't got any spare floor space.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> I always enjoy your projects, Dan. You do a great job on describing and photographing the process.
> Are the dogs always with you when you're in the shop? I'd love to do that with my guy (he's kind of 'needy') but I just haven't got any spare floor space.


Thanks Dan I am glad you enjoyed the post. I must admit I almost enjoy the writing of them as I do the build of them. lol

The dogs are always in the shop with me. They both must like the vib I give off while I am there working. Plus I have someone to talk to and give a cuddle to once in a while. That's right a cuddle the black one Harley is a big baby, if I sit on the floor he will come over and practically try to lay on top of me and then groan as I give him a scratch under the chin. :yes4:

I just like the company they provide and it always gets me outside to take them on the walk both in the morning and after dinner at night.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Jessem Router Lift Installation*

I set up the router fence today so I could do some edge banding. I figured I would just be able to drop the Jessem lift into the 9 1/4" x 11 3/4" opening and be off and running.

Boy was I wrong, turns out the General plate is thinner than the Jessem so I had to come up with Plan B to level the plate. I also had issues with securing the plate since now the holes were not drill for a Jessem plate. Look at the pictures for more detail and an explanation.

I use the PC 890 motor in this table. It is not a dedicated motor as I can not afford one but hope one day to have one.

After about 3 hours I got it installed and it works great!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Plan B, right....


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Plan B, right....


There always has to be a backup plan James. lol

My motto is,"adapt, improvise and overcome"!


----------

